# Please Help! 2nd story patio leaking and sagging.



## renren624 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello:

I have a 40 year old, 3 story home with a huge 2nd story patio. The patio floor is covered in red roofing tar paper and has columns set into the ground level rock/cement 1st level.

The patio is spongy, sagging and leaking a lot.  There are several holes in the tar paper as well. Also, the patio has no slope so water collects and puddles.

Please help me with all of the steps I need to take to remove the old paper, replace any (or all) rotten wood, treat the wood, rebuild the patio with a slope and lay a nice tiled floor. 

Basically I need to learn how to do a complete rebuild of the floor and I can't find help anywhere.

Thank you!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 24, 2009)

ren, could you post a pic of this patio, and the covering?


----------



## renren624 (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are some images, I hope this gives you an idea of my disaster.  The patio wraps around two sides of the 2nd story in an "L" shape.

I will post additional pictures in another reply.

Any help you can give me would be sooo apreciated! I cannot afford to hire a contractor.


----------



## renren624 (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are some additional images.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 24, 2009)

You need to start tearing it apart to see what is underneath. The stucco is most likely covering a wood structure that has disapeared over time.

sad to say, you need to demmo and start over, start by removing the underneath. Never start on top and remove stuff...it would end up like the cartoons where you saw the branch you are on.

Let us know what you find, we will walk you through it.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Nov 3, 2009)

this won't be diy work if you haven't figured out the trouble & have to post it here,,, call a remodeler(s) or carpenter,,, looks like the original guys pick'd the wrong mtl for a wearing surface to me.


----------



## renren624 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you, inspector D. This is what I was afraid of.  I will try to take your advice and figure it out from there.

I will also keep you posted and beg for your guidance! ;-)








inspectorD said:


> You need to start tearing it apart to see what is underneath. The stucco is most likely covering a wood structure that has disapeared over time.
> 
> sad to say, you need to demmo and start over, start by removing the underneath. Never start on top and remove stuff...it would end up like the cartoons where you saw the branch you are on.
> 
> Let us know what you find, we will walk you through it.


----------



## renren624 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for your advice!



itsreallyconc said:


> this won't be diy work if you haven't figured out the trouble & have to post it here,,, call a remodeler(s) or carpenter,,, looks like the original guys pick'd the wrong mtl for a wearing surface to me.


----------

